# Overclocking using intel mobo



## kanz (Apr 14, 2008)

hey could anyone provide me a step by step guide to overclock c2d using an intel mobo-d33tl.-thanks


----------



## thetillian (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey at my knowledge its easy to increase the CPU FSB donot hurrily increase too much increase by 5+ and see the system is stable run few games that stress the computer and run few benchmark tests and when the FSB is increased the memory speed is also balanced to it. And try different memory speeds and CPU FSB's and benchmark and you can see diff that some are higher and stable then stick to it.
Note: Do it at your own risk the company will not give warranty(but they donot know you can get it).
If the system doesnot start Remove the CMOS battery and left for few mins and put it again then the BIOS is resseted.
Keep sufficient colling for your CPU and other comonents.
Keep an eye on the CPU temp donot exceed 70 and 75 is the extreme or it may dmage your CPU or other component.
Again do it at your own risk.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Apr 25, 2008)

Most low to mid-end intel mobos don't support overclocking. AFAIK,only 975 Bad Axe 2 supports overclocking.


----------

